# AJ's Beetle Eater



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Just saw the article in ABJ. I'm thinking of getting a few, I need something easy and doesn't take up so much space in the hive.

Anyway... what are y'all's thoughts on the trap? If anyone has tried one, or is going to let us know how it works.

-Nathanael


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got some ordered I'll let you know. SHB are so bad in FL we'll try anything. I wish someone would manufacture that yeast they disocvered so we could use it for bait. (oh well, peanut butter will have to do)


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Dr. Peter Teal at Gainsville is working on the yeast, and the latest report out of the Sacramento conference is that it is coming to commercial market. "When" is not yet known.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

ok i'll bite, whats the deal about this yeast? I haven't heard or read anything about it!!!


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

There is an article in the ABJ, but the short of it is they found a yeast the SHB give off to attract other beetles. This seems to be the reason a hive is suddenly overcome with the ...pest. The hope is we can use this yeast to attract the SHB to a trap.....and spend days slowly torturing them to death.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's the homepage:

http://www.ajsbeetleeater.com.au/

Here's a video of it and the inventor:

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2014670.htm


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Talked with the Dadant folks in Paris, Texas last Friday. They will have AJ's traps for sale sometime late this week or next.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Flyman said:


> Talked with the Dadant folks in Paris, Texas last Friday. They will have AJ's traps for sale sometime late this week or next.


I noticed they added them to their web-catalog ( https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=867 ). Think I'll order some tomorrow.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I know what you're talking about Dale, have you considered catching some of those shb and giving them some moist pollen to lay in? After getting it started it would be simple enough to maintain a yeast culture.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Bizzy, I guess I could put it on my list of things to do.....trouble is I'm running about 2 years behind.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

They had samples of the trap at the Sacramento meeting. It's small, which is good as it fits right between the top bars of any frame. But one would have to check it as it doesn't not have a large capacity.

Unfortunately, checking hives, basically disturbing the harmony of the hive, also upsets the bees and gets the beetles to lay eggs. Any trap which would minimize this disturbance would be great.

As for the yeast, it is very specific to the SHB: Kodamaea ohmeri (NRRL Y-30722)

I have no idea what those numbers mean.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

From what I understand ,if you take a bunch of hive beetles and grind them up they will release the yeast. I know some people were mushing them in with the poison to attract more.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Wonderful idea on grinding up beetles. If I can't raise bees, I'll switch to beetle ranching!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Just got the ones I ordered from Dadant, ingenious little trap, as far as putting bait in my hives to attract them, I’ll wait on that. 
It reminds me of a bad experience I had with Japanese Beetle traps I used once to try and protect my raspberries. The traps filled up and I also drew in every beetle for a square mile. 
I think I will just rely on the SHB desire to find a quiet dark crevice to hide in, and find a pool of vegetable oil instead.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, Brent. If one used the yeast with such a small trap, it may fill up and end up just overloading the hive.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think the yeast was for the hive trap , but for a bigger trap a few feet away from the bee yard. The hives do a well enough job attracting the SHB we're just wanting to intercept them before they enter the hive.


----------



## Sogal (Dec 6, 2007)

*Article on yeast for SHB's*

Here's the USDA link:

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/nov07/beetle1107.htm

SoGal


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

My four beetle eaters are in the mail. We'll see what they do... It's been getting below freezing here, so I'm hoping the cold will knock any beetles straying from the cluster.

-Nathanael


----------



## james115 (Jan 22, 2007)

*no more lures*

i do not like the idea of a lure in or around the hive the shb is already here 
i'm going to try the aj's eaters with 36 hives as soon as the temperature goes up
i'll post after a month of testing


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Actually James, having a lure around or in the hive is no big deal. The greatest lure is the hive! And a stressed hive is even more attractive. Once you get beetles, beetles attract other beetles. 

Best tip yet: don't have them! That's why I'm all fired up about these traps. They fit right in where the brood is at.

Thankfully, these AJ traps use a little oil and don't need a lure. The bees chase the beetles into the oily darkness to drown.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Just got back from putting some AJ traps in my hives. They're easy to assemble, even with bulky gloves, and they're light. I had some trouble with one of my hives, 'cuz the space between the frames was full of propolis and burr comb, (that was my fault for not supering on time last year) but with a little scaping they slipped right in. I'll see what they've done by Saturday when I dust my hives for vorroa.

One thing I've learned is that bees don't let you go when it's cold (50 - 55). I took off my jacket and there were still 4-5 bees hanging on for the ride!

-Nathanael


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I ordered a couple of the traps to try them out. If they work well, I will probably try cutting one down to fit in a mating nuc to see how well they work there.


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Jul 30, 2005)

What's the word on the trap's effectiveness? I'm interested in getting some.
Steve





Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> Just got back from putting some AJ traps in my hives. They're easy to assemble, even with bulky gloves, and they're light. I had some trouble with one of my hives, 'cuz the space between the frames was full of propolis and burr comb, (that was my fault for not supering on time last year) but with a little scaping they slipped right in. I'll see what they've done by Saturday when I dust my hives for vorroa.
> 
> One thing I've learned is that bees don't let you go when it's cold (50 - 55). I took off my jacket and there were still 4-5 bees hanging on for the ride!
> 
> -Nathanael


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't seen the SHB here yet, but am planning on getting some of the AJ traps in anticipation. I hope someone shares how well they work...


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

So far so good(on the traps) Put mine in three weeks ago and first cleaning was last sunday. All traps had SHB some more than others(natch) So far I'm happy , one thing I noticed... thier were several mites floating in oil. I sugar dust, have done so recently, with sticky board , so I know I'm not overrun with mites. Wonder if they fell in or crawled in? I 've got 10 in one yard so I will report back as weather warms up.


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

I been thinking (dangerous I know) wouldn’t a frame feeder with a screen over the top work as well? The same size screen as used on the bottom board. I know it takes up the space of one frame but so does the “hood trap.” Now if I just had some frame feeders.


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi aj here from ajs beetle eater australia thankyou to all those people who have purchased ajs beetle eater in the USA i am sure that you will be pleased with the results if you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me look forward to hearing from you at email [email protected] thanks aj


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Aj:

I have a question on installing the trap? What is good material to cover the trap with so the bees don’t fill it with Propolis. 

Ingenious idea I have no doubt that it will work great!


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*brent*

the reason for using a mat is that the bees do not draw bur comb from the top of the frames up into the lid beetle love hiding under the mat where theres the most heat and a great place to hide away from bees vynal lino is the best mat although if left for a period of time the bees will eventually plug the tracks with wax or propilas a good size on a standard 8 or 10 frame box is 10 by 6 inches thanks brent from aj


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

ajs beetle eater said:


> the reason for using a mat is that the bees do not draw bur comb from the top of the frames up into the lid beetle love hiding under the mat where theres the most heat and a great place to hide away from bees vynal lino is the best mat although if left for a period of time the bees will eventually plug the tracks with wax or propilas a good size on a standard 8 or 10 frame box is 10 by 6 inches thanks brent from aj


I bought some traps from Dadant too. What is "vynal lino?" What are some other choices for a mat?


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*jc*

Vynal lino is floor covering plastic is not really suitable because the bees push the plastic off the top bars.aj


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*gene weitzel*

gene you dont have to try and cut them in half i also have a mini ajs beetle eater for queen rearing nuc aj


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

ajs beetle eater said:


> gene you dont have to try and cut them in half i also have a mini ajs beetle eater for queen rearing nuc aj


I don't think there is any availability here in the US for the mini.


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*gene*

we have sent some mini beetle eaters to lapps bee supplies in reeseville WI THANKS AJ


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

ajs beetle eater said:


> Vynal lino is floor covering plastic is not really suitable because the bees push the plastic off the top bars.aj


So what do you suggest using???


----------



## ajs beetle eater (Feb 21, 2008)

*Matting*

:d Vynal Lino Floor Covering Is The Best Not Plastic


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Sorry--- I understand now, as my son would say MY BAD!!! Thanks.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I put my order in. I was going to get 3 more west traps but those are such a pain. Once I saw these, they look much easier and they are much cheaper too. So for about $26 shipped, I got 5 of them from Dadant and will install them in a few weeks.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

anymore reviews on AJ's beetle eater? I'm trying to decide between it and the west traps.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

arthur said:


> anymore reviews on AJ's beetle eater? I'm trying to decide between it and the west traps.


bump.

It's been a week and no comments. I'm thinking about getting some AJ's.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Arthur:

Get both and try them out, they both are outstanding ideas. The west trap has proven to work but are kind of expensive and require more work to use them, but can put down a lot of SHB’s. AJ’s appear to be very easy to manage. I have not had a chance to evaluate them because the beetles are not active yet. We are now just seeing the earliest nectar flow and the ground is still pretty cool.


----------

